# ZR Team 7.0 / bike-discount.de vs Radon Center



## bahkauv (16. September 2012)

Hej Zusammen,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:
Heute ist das ZR Team 7.0 im Angebot für 849. Ich würde allerdings lieber morgen zum Radon Center nach Bonn fahren um es mir dann direkt mitnehmen zu können. Rahmengröße usw weiß ich, da mir mein Team erst letztens geklaut wurde.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Bekomm ich es in Bonn selbst auch für den Preis oder gar besser?

gruß und noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. September 2012)

Hi bahkauv,

ein wenig spät, aber vielleicht interessiert es andere auch: Wenn ein Artikel im Online-Shop zum Tagespreis erhältlich ist, dann gilt der Preis selbstverständlich auch im Laden in Bonn. Allerdings liegt die Betonung auf "Tages"preis, d.h. wenn das Angebot vorbei ist, gilt wieder der übliche Tarif.

Bei einer weiteren Anreise empfehlen wir, vorher im Radverkauf anzurufen, um zu checken, ob das gewünschte Rad noch da ist. 0228-9784816

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

